# remraam



## hitham (Apr 27, 2014)

Any experince to share about remraam community in dubai?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I live there! It's nice, but very out the way with no facilities like shops at the moment. It has nice green areas and pools and play areas for children.

Can be a bit of a curtain-twitchy community and there are people who LOVE to moan about everything. Get used to 'No Pets', 'No Playing', 'No breathing' signs up all over the place as they slowly try to turn it into a concentration camp. The rents are a bit ridiculous for where it is and what it has at the moment to be honest. For the most part I really like it and have met some great neighbours and friends here.


----------



## hitham (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks chocoholic, that is helpful. 
Any other info please guys


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you want to ask people who live there what they think - hop onto the facebook page 'residents of remraam'.


----------

